# St Joseph's Care Home Lochwinnoch



## Fraz13 (Nov 25, 2008)

Ok so I wasnt going to post this but then thought that a few might be interested.

I had read about this place a few times and knew it was derelict but a few times I passed cars drove in and out the drive which doubted me.

Anyway, the other night I was passing late on and decided to take a drive up the driveway.

The building deffo is derelict so I decide to go back in the daylight.

We arrived not long after dawn and started our walk up the drive, next thing a car drives down, old boy in a high viz jacket, we wave and keep walking.

First thing you see is the chapel followed by the main buildings to the right (All boarded up on the lower levels)







We decided to take a walk round the back first.






Strange wall with a cross on top, Maybe an old entrance to a walled garden or something.






Old metal shed, there was a old tower type building and an other shed all colapsed inside.






The building from the back





















A wee rear courtyard











A wee building outside hused the electrics






We then walked back round the front, While there we encountered another car, this time a lady in it.




































Can you tell where new meets old?











What an ugly addition..... I mean they could at least have used a similar colour.






Local bams been in keepin warm...











The old boy then retuned so we thought we should leave without access.

By the time we got to the bottom of the drive he was behind us so basically we were watched every move...... Till the nxt time 

There is a live Day care centre right nxt to this place and obviously a few houses too so mibees thats why its not seriously trashed.


----------



## Urban Shadow (Nov 25, 2008)

I'd have told the old boy piss off, we are just taking pics, if you want to go become a vigilante, join Strathclyde Police.


----------



## Seahorse (Nov 25, 2008)

Urban Shadow said:


> I'd have told the old boy piss off, we are just taking pics, if you want to go become a vigilante, join Strathclyde Police.



I disagree.

Quietly, quietly captures hirsute simian.


----------



## Scruffyone (Nov 25, 2008)

who the hell is hirsute simian? sounds like a great guy!


----------



## Seahorse (Nov 26, 2008)

Scruffyone said:


> who the hell is hirsute simian? sounds like a great guy!



Nah, he's just a hairy monkey.


----------



## Skin ubx (Nov 26, 2008)

Cant beleive it. I had this place lined up for a walk round a week on Saturday - looks like I neednt bother now - thanks for the great walk round pics.


----------



## Richard Davies (Nov 26, 2008)

The extension looks very interwar, & better than some other bolt ons, even if they didn't bother to match the masonary.


----------



## Alir147 (Nov 27, 2008)

looks like a really interesting place. Nice one Frazzle dazzle.


----------



## murder (Nov 28, 2008)

i had a crack it this place a while back got a few internal for ya(hope you dont mind me adding to your post Fraz)-


----------



## Fraz13 (Nov 29, 2008)

Nice one man and not at all, I have seen a few threads about it before which made me go and look seen as its reasonably local. I passed it every day for a couple of years and didnt realise it was closed. The interior does look a bit fecked but still wanna see for myself. I found a couple od access points so I will go back haha


----------



## murder (Nov 29, 2008)

I missed half the place i left my torch in my car. all the lead been stripped from the roof so the place is full of damp and some of the first floor has fell in so watch your self in there mate


----------



## Urban Shadow (Dec 2, 2008)

Looks bloody sweet man, some nice abstract shotios in there.


----------

